# john deere 550a dozer



## odouls100 (Mar 11, 2012)

hello everyone I have a john deere 550a dozer 1984 when u put it in gear there is a 3-5 sec delay before it takes off does anyone no what it could be it does it like every other time has anyone ever had this problem ?


----------

